# Adjectif pour quelqu'un qui se plaint souvent de la façon dont un autre agit



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,
Je veux parler de quelqu'un qui importune souvent ses proches pour critiquer des choses sans importance. 
J'ai cherché en ligne et j'ai trouvé _grincheux, grognon _et _hargneux, _qui pourtant ne correspondent pas exactement à ce que je veux dire, puisque ces mots apparemment supposent la mauvaise humeur, ce qui n'est pas forcément lié au trait de caractère dont je veux parler.
Des exemples de comment agit quelqu'un qui a ce trait : il ou elle dit souvent à ses proches de se coiffer, remet à la place la bretelle du soutif qui apparait sous un débardeur d'un de ses proches, se dispute à propos des choses qu'il ou elle pourrait laisser tomber, exige que quelqu'un désinfecte tous les coins minuscules d'un objet, se dispute au supermarché parce que le caissier manquait de deux centimes, etc.
Un exemple de quelqu'un qui aurait ce trait c'est le personnage Ross, de la série américaine Friends.

Merci par avance !


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Peut-être _maniaque _ou _psychorigide _?


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Il s’agit peut-être d’un râleur compulsif.


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas le personnage de Ross, mais quand je lis les exemples proposés, le premier mot qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est _un emmerdeur_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être _pointilleux_ ou _tatillon_ ?


----------



## OLN

Chicanier ou pinailleur ?


----------



## iuytr

Un chieur.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

un chicaneur
un chipoteur
un casse-couilles


----------



## OLN

On cherche un adjectif.


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonne remarque, OLN !

Dans ce cas, il me semble que _casse-pieds/couilles_ (qui peut aussi s'utiliser comme adjectif) convient très bien, tout comme _maniaque, psychorigide, tatillon _(déjà proposés), ou tout simplement_ chiant. _Tout dépendra du niveau de langue recherché et du degré d'exaspération du locuteur.


----------



## Bezoard

Il est _bougon_ ou _ronchon._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

_Bougon_ et _ronchon_ n'ont pas le même sens : ils signifient simplement _de mauvais poil_.


----------



## Bezoard

Mais cette personne semble être toujours de mauvais poil, d'après son comportement. D'autre part, l'Académie définit "bougon" par :
_Qui exprime la mauvaise humeur ou la désapprobation.  _
C'est bien le cas ici.


----------



## iuytr

Il faudrait que Moicaallred précise la demande , c'est plutôt quelqu'un de fondamentalement désagréable par son caractère ou plutôt quelqu'un qui trouve toujours quelque chose à relever, à discuter, qui ne peut pas laisser une situation sans donner son avis (c'est aussi désagréable mais pas au même niveau) ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je pense à _enquiquinant  _s'il s'agit de quelqu'un qui trouve toujours quelque chose à redire.


----------



## snarkhunter

Le personnage, Docteur en paléontologie, est souvent assez pédant ; dans son comportement comme dans son langage.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,
Merci à tous pour les propositions.
Comme je veux parler de quelqu'un que j'aime beaucoup, je ne cherchais pas d'adjectif vulgaire. Je crois que _pointilleux _serait la meilleure option.
Je crois que _psychorigide _décrit parfaitement la personne à qui je pense, mais ça a l'air de trop grave pour que je le dise ouvertement


----------

